# Insurance seems hard to get for R35



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

My renewal came through on Friday, currently with Admiral. Tried ringing a few different companies but they either won't quote or are really expensive. Has all insurance gone up or just R35's? 

I managed to get a slighlty better quote than the renewal after speaking to Admiral but its still coming out at £2,215. 

24 years old, 8 years NCB, 14K pa.


----------



## ghouluk (Aug 7, 2009)

All insurance i think.

all of my policies have gone up by 15% this year except the bike which went down by 45% 

having said that - how can a R35GTR be cheaper than a R34GTT to insure?


----------

